# Radio galena FM 88-108 MHz



## sebastian_severino (May 9, 2008)

soy estudiante en una escuela tecnica. y hace mas o menos 1 año que construi una radio a galena que por casualidad agarra fm esta usa un diodo con bigote de gato, prove con bobinas chicas,  grandes y lo unico que cambia es el volumen y la tonalidadad es decir cun una bobina sonaba mas aguda que otras y viceversa y lo mejor que sin ningun problema estoy usando auriculares de 32 ohms como los del mp3 y suena bien pero el problema es que quiero separar  las estaciones que creo que son 2 o 3 en algunos casos y luego pense en ponerle una etapa amplificadora con un transistor y tampoco se si va a funcionar ya que la mayoria de los amplificador en cualquier configuracion poseen un condensador en la salida para que solo circule la corriente ac y mi radio a galena solo produce picos positivos que no pasaria por el condensador de bloqueo de corriente dc 

espero sus respuestas gracias¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

saludos alos del foro


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 10, 2008)

Es imposible que tu circuito detecte FM, el radio galena solo detecta la información proveniente de la envolvente de AM. 

Separar las estaciones? mmm mmm. 

Exprésate mejor. los signos de puntuación no muerden.

Saludos.


----------



## sebastian_severino (May 10, 2008)

la radio a galena agarra fm, prove con el famoso diodo in4148 y sigue agarrando fm 
y no lo entiendo alguien me lo puede explicar


----------



## Eduardo (May 10, 2008)

Que condensador usaste?  
Que tipo bobinas usaste?  
Sabrias decir las medidas y las vueltas?


----------



## sebastian_severino (May 10, 2008)

las bobinas era de nucleo de aire una tenia casi 180 vueltas con 7 cm de largo y 2.5 cm de diametro la otra tenia 55 vueltas con 8 cm de largo y de diametro 5 cm tambien probe con bobinas de  entre 5 a 15 vueltas con 1cm de diamertro y no funcionaron,  las grandes funcionan mejor
los condensasores no me acuerdo lo que me dava mejor resultado era el condensador en paralelo  con el auricular si no se lo ponia no se escuchaba nada en lo que lo afectaba era en el sonido si le ponia uno de 10pf perdia los agudos y se le ponia uno de 100nf se hacia muy chiyon hubo casos en que minimamente pude separar estaciones suena muy ridiculo pero si 


 saludos


----------



## Eduardo (May 10, 2008)

Esas bobinas son "gigantes" para resonar en la banda de FM (87.5-108MHz).
Ademas, como te dijo Li-Ion,  con la clasica deteccion a galena, diodo de germanio o si la señal es fuerte, diodo de silicio,  solamente recuperas la envolvente --> entiendase sirve nada mas que para AM.

Esto te lo  pregunte porque si se tiene un circuito sintonizado de alto Q (seguro no era el caso), rectificando la señal de FM podes llegar a recuperar algo.

Pero con esas bobinas ni por casualidad es banda de FM, vos estas escuchando AM (535-1605kHz).
Lo que pasa es que la mayoria de las emisoras de AM transmiten simultaneamente en FM.


----------



## sebastian_severino (May 10, 2008)

la emisora de am mas cerca esta a 150km de donde vivo, la galena no tiene tanto alcanse. yo prove en sistonizar las estaciones que escucho con mi equipo sony y no las agarros e mi pueblo pinamar no ahy ninguna emisora de am son todas de fm 


saludos


----------



## Eduardo (May 10, 2008)

A ver... Que fue lo que armaste?  (circuito + valores)


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 10, 2008)

Sebastián, no estas contando con las estaciones de onda corta, ellas transmiten casi siempre en amplitud modulada y tienen un gran alcance gracias a que sus ondas rebotan en la ionósfera, el rango de frecuencia de estas estaciones es de los 3MHZ hasta los 30MHZ. En esas frecuencias transmiten estaciones en todo el mundo y no es raro que sintonices la BBC de Londres o Radio Nederland de Holanda.

En amplitud modulada la información es enviada en la envolvente de la señal portadora, por lo que es muy susceptible a ruidos, como por ejemplo descargas eléctricas. En frecuencia modulada la amplitud de la portadora no varia, y la información esta en las variaciones de frecuencia respecto a la frecuencia portadora. El radio galena capta las variaciones en la amplitud, por tanto como te decía, es imposible que se pueda rescatar información de una señal en frecuencia modulada por este medio.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (May 10, 2008)

La fm podría demodularse si hay algún tipo de componente que no sea lineal en frecuencia, como un condensador o una bobina antes del diodo.
Si la señal es suficientemente intensa puede llegar al receptor. Quien sabe, pasan cosas tan raras con la rf...


----------



## anthony123 (May 11, 2008)

Creo que estas recibiendo solo "la escoria".. Con ese diodo de silicio estas perdiendo el tiempo..! Intenta con uno de germanio como el 1N34


----------



## sebastian_severino (May 11, 2008)

Li-Ion,  yo no concidere la onda corta, puede ser. yo prove con mi minicomponente de sistonisar  estaciones de onda corta llege a agarrrar una estacion de italia, brazil y misterisamente aparesieron muy debilmente algunas  estaciones de fm que creo que eran las que agarraba con la galena la unica que recuerdo era la 98.1 que transmitia en mas omenos en 13mhz 
si fuese eso como pudiera separar las estaciones ya que mi bobina es muy grande y no puede ocsilar a esta frecuencias y las chicas no funcionan( de 5 a 15 espiras) 

saludos 

si mis mensajes van a moderacion pido disculpas no lo hago a proposito


----------



## electrodan (May 15, 2008)

¡No se pude sintonizar nada con esa galena! Si querés armate una galena específicamente para fm.
La potencia de la emisora puede ser tan alta que se cole en tu minicompenente (poco probable) , también pueden ser los armónicos (no estoy seguro).


----------



## Eduardo (May 15, 2008)

sebastian_severino dijo:
			
		

> ... y misterisamente aparesieron muy debilmente algunas  estaciones de fm que creo que eran las que agarraba con la galena la unica que recuerdo era la 98.1 que transmitia en mas omenos en 13mhz



Por crees que la 98.1 se llama asi?


----------



## electrodan (May 17, 2008)

Supongo que cuando su dial estaba en 13 mhz recepcionó una emisora que debería estar en 98.1 mhz.


----------



## sebastian_severino (Jun 8, 2008)

disculpe mi tardansa en este pagina escontre unos circuito simple detectores de fm ¿me sirven?

http://www.mikroe.com/en/books/rrbook/rrbook.htm

saludos


----------



## Alfgu (Jun 13, 2008)

No es HI-FI pero puede funcionar, estas dos paginas he encontrado dos receptores Diodo de Germanio para FM pero puede que funcione o no, si quieres indagar en ello, te las pongo y la nos dices que tal te han salido,
http://www.oldradioworld.de/gollum/sloped.htm

http://solomonsmusic.net/FM_CrystalRadio.html


----------



## sebastian_severino (Jun 17, 2008)

voy a probalos y despues les comento


gracias a todos


----------



## junior198619 (Dic 27, 2008)

En este instante acabo de poner un diodo de silicio (el que tu mensionas más arriba 1N4148) en el circuito de galena que estoy armando para probar lo que tu comentas... pero no coje ninguna FM (más que comprobado); lo que hizo fue seguir receptando la misma emisora que me cojía antes (obiamente en AM) y me neutralizo algunas emisoras que cojia antes pero el volumen que tenia en mi auricular fue más alto de lo que conseguia con el de Germanio(1N34A). *Aprovechando el mensaje...*

_¿Saben porque debo usar, en el circuito de galena, un parlante de alta impedancia y no una de baja... por decir uno de 8 ohmios?_  
Agradezco mucho sus respuestas...


----------



## Alfgu (Dic 28, 2008)

Es lo que dije, que puede o no funcionar, yo todavia no los he hecho y no puedo decirte.
¿Que clase de condensador variable has puesto?, si es uno normal y corriente de cualquier aparato de radio de los de ahora, prueba a conectar los dos pines de los extremos, para que no te coja la misma emisora en todo el dial, el del centro lo dejas tal y como está, si no me equivoco.
Sencillamente las Galena-Diodo, estan solo preparadas para coger las emisoras de OM (tambien OC) y las de FM es dificil, vamos que estan solo preparadas para recibir las emisoras en Amplitud Modulada (OM-AM, SW-OC, LW-OL) , no en Frecuencia Modulada.
El misterio de auriculares de alta Z es porque la señal que recoge la radio es tan sumamente pequeña que se necesita minimo 2000 Ω por cada "casco" para que se pueda oir, a parte de una antena de unos 40 mts de alta para la recepcion, puedes hacer una cosa para que baje de 2000 Ω  a 32 que utiliza un auricular de cualquier reproductor, tienes que conseguir un transformador de 230V a 6 ó 12 voltios (el amperaje es lo de menos), esto actua como transformador de impedancias, reduciendolo y pudiendo escucharlo en unos auriculares, eso si no quieres utilizar algo de electricidad, la otra opcion es poner un pequeño amplificador, pero ya perderia la magia de poder escuchar la radio sin pilas, tambien llamado radio "ecologica" en estos tiempos modernos.


----------



## Guest (Dic 28, 2008)

lo dejo solo como posibilidad.


en buenos aires hay emisoras am que retransmiten algunos programas de fm. 
son emisoras am y fm que pertenecen a un mismo dueño (o testaferro de algun politiquillo) y como dijo un tal Martin "hacete amigo del juez y no le des de que quejarte, siempre es bueno tener palenque donde rascarse".


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 28, 2008)

alfgu esta muy bien hecho el circuito nº 2 
esta muy bien representado e ilustrado

yo creo que funciona


----------



## junior198619 (Dic 28, 2008)

Tienes toda la razón... en mi circuito conecte los pines externos del condensador y la emisora ya no ocupo todo el dial... Disculpa ¿a qué te refieres con "cascos"?. 
Crees que la frecuencia de radio que coje mi cirtcuito este estrictamente en dependencia de mi tipo de bobina o de la capacitancia que estoy manejando(es de 500pf)?


----------



## Alfgu (Ene 1, 2009)

franko1819 dijo:
			
		

> alfgu esta muy bien hecho el circuito nº 2
> esta muy bien representado e ilustrado
> 
> yo creo que funciona



Es cuestion de probar, por ahora no me he atrevido a hacerlo, mas que otra cosa porque no tengo ni tiempo, si lo haces comentalo.

junior198619, A "cascos" me refiero a los auriculares de oido, aqui en España tenemos la costumbre de o llamarlos auriculares o "cascos" jeje, costumbres españolas jeje,
Hombre, el condensador variable si puede ser de menos pf mejor (unos 30-60 pf) va bien si quieres conseguir hacerla FM, en caso contrario seria de AM, por la bobina si lo has hecho tal y como dice el circuito de la pagina web que expuse, no creo que te perjudique


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 1, 2009)

Bueno estas son mis opiniones:

Si tienes un sonido muy bajo (Creo que es por el diodo que usas, mi primera galena la arme con una de germanio de uso comun el cual tenia una caida de voltaje de 0.31) deberias usar una etapa transistorizada mas un LM386. Asi las cosas se oiran mejor y hasta podrias probar con un discriminador como el que aparece aqui:

http://users.rowan.edu/~shreek/spring05/ecomms/lab3.html

Observa los primeros graficos y las formulas que usan.

Saludos


----------



## Maumana (Ene 3, 2009)

Hasta donde yo sé, un radio de galena solo puede detectar señales de radio en AM, por eso concuerdo con la ustedes.  Habrá que investigar cuantitativa y cualitativamente qué esta pasando realmente con ese experiemento, al rato estamos a las puertas de un descubrimiento nuevo.  Recuerden que la mayoría de descubrimientos han sido por accidente, o no se acuerdan de Newton con la manzanita.  Te sugiero que publiques en el foro, tu diagrama, fotos de circuito, valores de los componentes, posición geográfica donde vives, las estaciones de radio en tu entorno, y también de donde tomaste la galena.


----------



## souvetlernar (Jun 5, 2009)

Hola. Soy nuevo en este foro. Me he registrado al ver este tema.
Tengo 15 años y hace tiempo que estoy intentando hacer una radio galena, hasta ahora solo he podido escuchar onda corta y alguna vez onda media de fondo. Hasta hoy, la primera vez que consigo un condensador variable. Lo pongo, y de fondo, muy débil, casi ni se aprecia, escucho a ratos una emisora FM en 94.5 MHz. La radio la conecto a la entrada de micrófono del ordenador y después, del ordenador a unos altavoces con amplificador.


----------



## AZ81 (Jun 5, 2009)

Para los que teneis duda de galena en FM, os dejo esta pagina:
http://retro-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=20754
Antonio.


----------



## adrian1969 (Ago 25, 2009)

Seguramente estas muy proximo a una emisora de FM!!!


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 7, 2009)

adrian1969 dijo:


> Seguramente estas muy proximo a una emisora de FM!!!



Te digo lo mismo que adrian, puede que estés muy cerca de alguna emisora de FM, a veces muchas emisoras fm emiten con tanta potencia que son capacs de traspasar a los equipos de audio, puede que algo como esto sea lo que te haya ocurrido.


----------



## MrKristianfull (Mar 12, 2012)

electrodan dijo:


> Supongo que cuando su dial estaba en 13 mhz recepcionó una emisora que debería estar en 98.1 mhz.



Mira ve esto: las FM de estereo ocupan una banda de AM en los emisores de 10 km

es.wikipedia.org/wiki/FM_est%C3%A9reo#Pasos_para_generar_y_recuperar_la_se.C3.B1al_MPX


----------



## aure (Dic 6, 2015)

Buenos Tardes.

Os pongo mi radio de cristal (galena)de FM 88-108Mhz, para los que crean que solo las radio de cristal cogen AM y no podrian demodular FM, si que lo demodulan a cada lado de la frecuencia de sintonia de esa frecuencia, osea se escucha a ambos lados de la frecuencia central de esa emisora que esteis sintonizando...tambien mi galena de onda corta coje sin problemas desde españa, por la noche  Radio Taypey de china y emisoras de marruecos tambien por la noche, esas de onda corta es con diodo de germanio.

el truco en la de FM 88-108, esta en el diodo  schottky BAT 15-03W, es un diodo de barrera de un bajo valor de codo, 0,2 votios y una bajisima capacidad interna, osea sube hasta frecuencias muy altas, aunque debo deciros que con un diodo de germanio ( no se el modelo esta borrado) tambien me a funcinado, pero se escuchaba bastante mas tenue.

Otro truco primordial  y esencial obligatoriamente, es que las bobinas solo los extremos que van a masa se pueden poner fijadas a la madera que veis en las fotos pero los polos vivos de las bobinas no se pueden fijar a la madera ni a la madera envuelta con cinta adesiva....solo pueden apoyarse sus puntas vivas en la cinta aislante que envuelve la madera de la empuñadura...solo apoyarse de puntillas.....
direis que porque algunos? ..pues es porque esas puntas vivas de las bobinas si las fijas con cinta aislante o las sueldas en una placa de circuito impreso no apto para rf....se come la poquita señal que estais cogiendo de la emisora, lo mejor es apoyadas sus puntas de puntillas....fijaos si es sensible el sistema que el condensador de sintonia lo e hecho con esas dos plaquitas de cobre o laton que veis en las fotos, pues los condensadores variables de plastico incluso uno ceramico no me funcinaba, se comen la señal...ese condensador una de sus placas va a masa y la otra es el vivo del circuito tanque de sintonia, 

esas plaquitas de laton o cobre una de ellas, la de masa tiene 1,5 centimetros de hilo de 1 mm para que con su rigidez y a la vez maleabilidad acercar la placa de masa a la placa del lado vivo del circuito de sintonia que esa si que esta quieta siempre, vamos para doblar para acercar y separar hasta que sintonices, 

si fuera necesario se pueden hacer mayores las placas, si os faltara capacidad, lo que veis en las fotos esta funcionando en 107mhz y e bajado juntando la chapas hasta mas de 93Mhz
fijaos bien en las fotos y ala a discurrir un poco sin apartarse mucho del esquema y fotos que os pongo, no hagais muy grande el recetor pues va a 108MHZ y sus conenexiones no deben de ser muy largas en el circuito de sintonia.

el aro circular que veis alrededor es solo para proteger al circuito de bobinas y condensador al aire.... osea es un paragolpes jejej.

para poner a punto acercarse a una emisora potente de la localidad  o poner un emisor propio de 1 o 2 watios cerca a 1 o 2 metros de su antena y asi enseguda vereis si vais encaminados,,,la mia funciona en 107 y 93Mhz comprobada, osea si quereis bajar mas de frecuencia, podeis hacer mas grandes las chapas de condensador, 

las bobinas hacerla como las mias.

la bobinas son bobinadas una a partir de otra
la primaria es de 2 espiras y la secundaria es de 7 espiras con toma media en la espira 3 o 4 espira.

la antena e utilizado una de 27Mhz pero le e punteado todo el muelle fleixble, vamos que solo utilizo la varilla ojo,,,,,podeis poner otra cosa rgida como antena pero que este con un separador ceramico bien seco y que no toque la madera, para que no se coma la señal la madera y su humedad.

Una cosa mas MUY IMPORTANTE ..para soldar el diodo schottky, soldarlo independiente en un trozo de plaquita impresa y ponerle terminales como en la foto que lo tengo en la mano,.... al soldar el soldador a tierra y desenchufado pues el schottky es muy sensible a la estatica no lo soldeis directamente en la radio, primero en plaquita con dos terminales para no romperlo.

observar bien las fotos y el dibujo, es facil.

Saludos 
Aurelio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 7, 2015)

aure dijo:


> Buenos Tardes.
> 
> Os pongo mi radio de cristal (galena)de FM 88-108Mhz, para los que crean que solo las radio de cristal cogen AM y no podrian demodular FM, si que lo demodulan a cada lado de la frecuencia de sintonia de esa frecuencia, osea se escucha a ambos lados de la frecuencia central de esa emisora que esteis sintonizando...tambien mi galena de onda corta coje sin problemas desde españa, por la noche Radio Taypey de china y emisoras de marruecos tambien por la noche, esas de onda corta es con diodo de germanio.


 

Felicitaciones Don aure , te quedou muy interesante tu proyecto 
Haora se no for de muchas molestias , ?? podrias subir aca los planos de tu radio galena para ondas curtas ??  .
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aure (Dic 8, 2015)

Hola Amigos.

A peticion de Daniel Lopez, os pongo aqui el esquema de mi radio galena multibanda onda media y ondas cortas.

No me voy a extender mucho, solo deciros que esta basada en la galena econtransoceanic que esta en la web.

http://antiqueradio.org/econoceanic.htm.

SU esquema es un pelo confuso, pues lleva muchos cables, yo la modifique un poco unificando masas de bobinas y conmutando solo los extremos vivos de sus bobinas para utilizar conmutadores mas pequeños, pero esta basada en la de este señor.( perdonad el dibujo a mano alzada pero no tengo tiempo de hacerlo bonito.

El a utilizado el diodo 1n34a y yo e usado el bat 15-03W y se oye un poquito mas pero con el otro tambien vale.

tambien os dejo extraido de un PDF del señor Ramon Vargas de Lima Peru. una modificacion de su circuito levementa amplificado y dibujado a mano alzada una adaptacion para salida de auriculares de walkman o mp3 portatil.( perdonad el dibujo a mano alzada pero no tengo tiempo de hacerlo bonito.

a mi me gusta ponerles a mis galenas trafo de salida 220 a 9 o 12 voltios para no utilizar auriculares piezoelectricos, pues por dentro su menbrana es de aluminio y con bajas señales no hace contacto los terminales en la menbrana debido a laleve oxidacion siempre permanente en el aluminio y claro no se oyen y habra gente que diria LA RADIO NO FUNCIONA!!!
y NO,,, es el auricular CHINO,,, y si no probad a darle unos golpecitos contra la mesa y vereis como empiezan a sonar de nuevo, pero no son fiables.

es mejor el pequeño trafo de 220 a 12-9 voltios y auriculares de 16 o 30 ohmios

Saludos

Aure



Gracias dosmetros por moverlo

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 30, 2016)

Hola a todos , subo aca un interesante articulo escaneado de una vieja revista de radioaficcionados muy similar a lo aportado por Don aure .
Desejo que le gusten con nuevas ideas    
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil!  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aure (Ene 31, 2016)

Hola Daniel ......voy a probar esa bobinas de tu articulo. a ver si va mejor que las mias y prbare tambien a montarlo en circuito impreso y con trimer de aire ceramico...ya os contare


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 31, 2016)

aure dijo:


> Hola Daniel ......voy a probar esa bobinas de tu articulo. a ver si va mejor que las mias y prbare tambien a montarlo en circuito impreso y con trimer de aire ceramico...ya os contare


Bueno me alegra en mucho  que tienes gustado dese articulo similar a lo tujo  ,  entonses te recomendo enpleyar como tarjeta de circuito inpreso la hecha con fibra de vidrio , eso porque las perdidas en VHF son bien menores cuando conparadas a las hechas en fenolite 
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 3, 2016)

Buenísimo el articulo Daniel, estaba buscando algo así para estudiar el funcionamiento. Muchas gracias! Saludos


----------



## aure (Feb 3, 2016)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Buenísimo el articulo Daniel, estaba buscando algo así para estudiar el funcionamiento. Muchas gracias! Saludos


.

Hola si la haces, dinos que tal te va.

Saludos


----------

